# Changing puppy food



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The breeder is feeding Bil Jac LBP. So I bought a bag so he can have what he is used to. But it contains corn meal and I would not ordinarily feed kibble dontaining cornmeal.

How soon would y8u think it would be safe to try and switch, and to what? Have seen lots of reccomendations for Eagle Pak Holistic.

Also, when and how much to incorporate training treats, bully sticks, stuffed kongs without upsetting a little tummy?

Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BilJac products contain BHA not to mention bad ingredients!  Butylated hydroxyanisole… better known as BHA… is “reasonably anticipated to be a human carcinogen” (a cancer-causing agent)!!!! 

You'll need to keep him on this for several days so as not to cause gut upset, but then SLOWLY wean him on to something else. 

He will be under A LOT of stress. Leaving his mom, litter mates, sounds and sites and people he is use to and going with a stranger (you) to a new place and routine. It would be like letting you off of an airplane in a foreign country! LOL

I'd go with Fromm's or Acana which are higher quality. Go very easy with ANYTHING he has not eaten before, including treats. 
*ACANA REGIONALS (grain free):* Acana Regionals | Acana Store locator: Store Locator | Acana
*
FROMM'S FOUR STAR (grain free): *Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods locator: Find a store that carries Fromm


Don't be in a rush when weaning from one kibble to the other.....take it slow and easy allowing 1 to 2 weeks for the change!

Moms


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I tend to find many of the "supposed" higher quality foods on their own cause upset tummies in puppies. 

I like to go with a good middle of the road large breed puppy formula for the first year. Then I switch to the "higher quality" stuff.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

As others have said, the high end (Acana, Orijen, etc) may cause stomach upset in puppy that is used to eating junk. I have used and am still using Fromm Gold LBP. I would recommend this to you. Switch slowly...I usually take 4 weeks to switch, increasing the new food 25% every week. 

On a side note, I would question the breeders commitment to their dogs seeing what they feed. Cost cutting at its best I guess.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> As others have said, the high end (Acana, Orijen, etc) may cause stomach upset in puppy that is used to eating junk. I have used and am still using Fromm Gold LBP. I would recommend this to you. Switch slowly...I usually take 4 weeks to switch, increasing the new food 25% every week.
> 
> On a side note, I would question the breeders commitment to their dogs seeing what they feed. Cost cutting at its best I guess.


Personally I'd rather get one from a breeder that feeds slightly crappy food than one that feeds raw. At least I know they are getting daily recommended values.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I have always had problems feeding the large breed puppy formulas, rapid growth and pano.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Personally I'd rather get one from a breeder that feeds slightly crappy food than one that feeds raw. At least I know they are getting daily recommended values.


I would never buy a puppy from a breeder that fed crappy food or one that I didn't feel fed raw appropriately. I would hope most reputable breeders feeding raw know what they are doing. Those that are on this forum know what they are doing.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

dmom said:


> I have always had problems feeding the large breed puppy formulas, rapid growth and pano.


LBP formulas are made to have reduced levels of calcium and phosphorus and the right ratios. I don't think they cause rapid growth. If you overfeed, then the puppy gets too many calories and grows faster (and fatter) than they should. I fed Fromm LBP, fed based on condition, not the recommended amount. Worked out for me.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I also fed by the condition of my dog and yep he ended up with pano which resolved when I switched him off of the puppy formula. Different results in different dogs


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Many folks just go with an" all life stages" food with good results.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I went with Fromm large breed BUT if I was able to get Eagle Pak on a regular basis I would have went with that. I have used Eagle Pak in the past and the dogs did very well on it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Feeding a food that is expensive does not mean you love your dogs more, or are better informed about what is best for the dog. 

Feeding a GSD puppy a large breed puppy food does not mean you love your dogs more or are better informed about what is best for the dog.

Feeding your dog a raw diet does not, in itself, mean you love your dogs more or are better informed about what is best for the dog.

Dog food is a racket. For some people it is the best way to go. 

There used to be no dog food. People fed dogs what they ate, scraps and bones, and some dogs supplemented that with regular hunting as the dogs were generally able to roam about quite a bit.

Then there was dog food. That was it. Dog Food. I think it was basically made out of horse meat and probably horse organs along with something to bind it together. It was for all dogs, regardless of the breed or size or age.

Then, I think it was Cycle who came up with the idea that we feed babies and old people different than adults, and they came up with Cycle 1 for puppies, Cycle 2 for adults, Cycle 3 for overweight dogs, and Cycle 4 for elderly dogs. Soon other companies were producing puppy foods, and foods for aging animals.

But then something happened. Large breed dogs started to have a problem with their joints. And it was determined that a contributing factor was puppy food. Puppy food has more calcium and that can be bad for large breed dogs. 

So, they created large breed puppy food by removing the added calcium that they used to create puppy food. They reduced the calories and jacked up the amount that you should feed, and raised the price and Voila! you have large breed puppy food! Aren't you lucky, you can be given a double whammie in the pocket book and you are happy to pay it because it is for your puppy. 

Soon manufacturers started producing breed-specific, age-specific food. I think Royal Canin is going to introduce the Long Coat, Working Line, Sensitive Stomach, 18-24 month old, German Shepherd 222 soon. 

I think Canidae was one of the first that closed the circle and introduced and ALL LIFE STAGES food. 

Frankly, I think if you look at the ingredient list and find a decent food that your dogs tolerate, then you shouldn't give a large-breed puppy any thing different. Just give him adult food, enough for growth of course. 

As for feeding raw, if you do it intelligently, your dog will definitely get better nutrients than a kibble-fed dog. I think though, that if you do it half-way, then it is better to do kibble. 

As for the grain-free stuff -- dogs wouldn't eat grain in the wild... Well, they wouldn't eat peas or potatoes either. I am sure there are really awesome grain-free foods out there. But, some are charging way too much for what is actually consumed, and the owners think they are doing wonderful by their dog, when in fact the dog could be doing just as well on a food with grain, probably even better with some.


----------

